# Snow Fence on a standing seam roof



## theices (Feb 25, 2014)

We have a very large new home being built in the Aspen, CO area. The architect, homeowner and roofing consultant are dead set against clamp on snow fence. We proposed the TRA D3H surface mount snow fence and the roof consultant came back with this 








Any thoughts on this? We are using a Firestone UC-3 profile for the standing seam roof system. We would obviously prefer to surface mont these with butyl tape and sealant.


----------



## theices (Feb 25, 2014)

Another illustration of what they want


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd use the clamps, if they don't want to use them then don't install a snow fence until they leave. 

I would avoid penetrating a standing seam roof at all costs.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Agreed, clamp on is the way to go.

If they did want a bolt on system, why wouldn't they install the supports at the ribs of the standing seam? Or simply install a system that was bolted down and sealed with rubber gasket. Of course, the problem with these is that if they are not tied into the roof structurally the weight of the snow will cause leaks, hence the preference for clamp on systems (which would just pop off).


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

This drives me bat'chit crazy. 

We don't have any problem installing whatever the customer wants but they need to understand that those areas cannot be covered with a warranty. 

Thats is what I would do with this situation. Simply tell them you are happy to install the product they see fit but as soon as they put a hole in a standing seam roof they have completely voided their weathertight warranty. 

I am guessing they have seem improperly installed snow guards come off. They can have these designed for their snow loads and they look great. Their is a guy in your area we get our pipe rail systems from. They are powder coated to match the metal, look great, and work forever.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm going venture a guess that they have seen snow guards come off in the past and that
s why they want to do it this way. The problem is a lot of snow guard clamps get installed wrong or they do not use enough of them to hold the snow load.


----------

